
QEMU Advent Calendar - jf
http://www.qemu-advent-calendar.org/2016/
======
kashyapc
Heya!

Thomas Huth, and myself are organizing the 2016 edition. We still have a
couple of slots left, so don't hesitate to contact[1] if you have a cool disk
image (or two) to contribute!

Edit: Check out the original announcement[2] by Thomas about disk image
requirements.

[1] [http://www.qemu-advent-calendar.org/2016/#contact](http://www.qemu-
advent-calendar.org/2016/#contact)

[2] [https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/qemu-
devel/2016-09/msg039...](https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/qemu-
devel/2016-09/msg03990.html)

~~~
Create
squeak/pharo

Corman Lisp/Clozure CL/SBCL Common Lisp Interface Manager
[https://github.com/robert-strandh/McCLIM](https://github.com/robert-
strandh/McCLIM)

meta emu: b-em/atomulator/elkulator/rpcemuspoon/ep128/amstrad
cpc/fuse/stella/atari800/hatari/vice/uae/apple
II/kegs/basilisk/sheepshaver/vmac/psx/pcsx/mess/EACA Video Genie etc. A lot
has compatible FLOSS ROMs included.

sky is the limit: Stellarium

~~~
kashyapc
Thanks for the nice suggestions!

------
Daviey
This was done back in 2014 (with different images), and was a super success..
making it easy for people to try software they wouldn't normally have...

Check out the one from 2014: [http://www.qemu-advent-
calendar.org/2014/](http://www.qemu-advent-calendar.org/2014/)

~~~
kashyapc
Indeed, major kudos to Stefan Hajnoczi, who organised it alone and did a
stellar job in 2014!

------
sengork
Thank you for compiling this set of OS images. Being always on the lookout for
obscure and non-mainstream OS I was pleased to find a few more and possibly
even more in the days to come.

It was always fun to see MnuetOS run a very usable GUI with comprehensive
programs all from a single floppy drive back in the days.

For me the above routine has now been replicated by booting macOS, starting
VirtualBox Ubuntu VM and installing QEMU inside the VM just to see it boot
MenuetOS even faster than bare metal boot ever did.

~~~
kashyapc
Glad that it worked for you. We realised a bit late that mouse was behaving
rather oddly inside MenuetOS (at least on my Fedora 24 machine). We were
seeing three behaviours: 1) mouse works fine; 2) mouse does not move at all
(but you see it); and 3) mouse moves automatically to the right-most border at
the start and stays there -- sometimes for ever, sometimes just for a while.

Adding the ' _-usb -device usb-tablet_ ' to the QEMU command-line gave an
impression that it's the cause, by working once, but it quickly reverts to
either behaviour 2 or 3 above.

------
AceJohnny2
I wonder if they'll feature TempleOS at one point...

It would be appropriate, especially considering its biblical references :}

[1] [http://www.templeos.org/](http://www.templeos.org/)

~~~
AceJohnny2
For the uninitiated, TempleOS (formerly LoseTheOS) is the work of programmer
Terry S Davis, who went schizophrenic. He hangs out on HN, mostly blabbing
nonsense, racial slurs, or conspiracy theories, but the rare times he's lucid
can be very interesting. More info about him:

[http://motherboard.vice.com/read/gods-lonely-
programmer](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/gods-lonely-programmer)

He was shadowbanned, though, because it just wasn't worth putting up with the
shit. See this discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7818823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7818823)

~~~
anonbanker
Terry Davis' crazy is actually pretty easy to understand. He believes that God
exists. However, the word of god is a random sentence generator he created
(though he would say god willed him to do it). This means he is following the
will of an RNG. If he's not trolling (look how long Andy Kauffman would hold a
gag), I don't find his zealotry for his version of God much different than
other religious zealotry. At least, his schitzophrenia is functional, and it's
very interesting to watch software development dictated by an RNG.

There seems to be a correllation between the DSM-IV classification of
Aspergers and a predilection to views outside social norms.

if you can get past the blatant and often blinding racism he'd spew on HN,
Davis actually had some really interesting insights in his posts. Shame they
were all greyed-out.

~~~
throwaway7767
I looked at the RNG in TempleOS out of curiosity. I assumed he was mixing in
some noise sources that could be explained as some kind of universal
communication subchannel from god. Here's the relevant code (in HolyC of
course):

    
    
      I32 RandI32()
      {//Random I32. Xor with TimsStamp.
        sys_rnd_seed.i32[0]=(1664525*sys_rnd_seed.i32[0]+1013904223)^GetTSC>>4;
        return sys_rnd_seed.i32[0];
      }
    

There are very similar RNG functions for signed and unsigned versions of 16,
32 and 64 bit ints. The GetTSC function just calls RDTSC, combines the two
32-bit halves in EAX and EDX and returns the recombined 64-bit TSC.

So the last returned value is used as part of the seed for the next one. The
initial seed is set in kend.cpp:

    
    
      sys_rnd_seed  =93186752^GetTSC;
    

I have to admit, I was a bit disappointed that god would be quite so
deterministic.

~~~
grzm
Relevant xkcd: [https://xkcd.com/221/](https://xkcd.com/221/)

~~~
dangsoocksdeek
No, not relevant. I wish someone would invent an ad blocker that instead
blocked all gratuitous references to xkcd (i.e. all of them)

------
spilk
Day 1: MikeOS [http://mikeos.sourceforge.net](http://mikeos.sourceforge.net)

Day 2: Syllable Desktop
[http://web.syllable.org/pages/index.html](http://web.syllable.org/pages/index.html)

Day 3: FreeGEM
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeGEM](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeGEM)

Day 4: ReactOS [https://reactos.org/](https://reactos.org/)

Day 5: Tower of Hanoi for Forth/OpenFirmware
[http://www.kernelthread.com/projects/hanoi/html/macprom.html](http://www.kernelthread.com/projects/hanoi/html/macprom.html)

Day 6: MenuetOS [http://menuetos.net/](http://menuetos.net/)

------
tomyws
My first instinct was to check the predictable URLs for future images and ruin
the surprise... luckily they have that covered!

------
voltagex_
I wonder how many of these could be made to run in the browser now, a-la the
Internet Archive.

------
sigjuice
Hoping for something interesting that isn't x86ish :)

~~~
kashyapc
We're hoping, too -- there's some more ground to cover, let's see how it turns
out. :-)

~~~
kashyapc
Oh, forgot to mention, checkout Day-5 -- it's PowerPC-based.

------
Tepix
I'm curious - what would a minimal Linux(?) system consist of that starts qemu
at the first opportunity?

Perhaps qemu could even replace init?

~~~
ATsch
Have a look at Qubes OS

~~~
throwaway7767
I don't think qubes comes anywhere close to what the GP was asking for. It's
awesome, but it's far from being a minimal linux system to bootstrap qemu.
dom0 is a full Fedora install, and it uses Xen.

------
qwertyuiop924
This is exciting. But I'm already wasting countless hours solving the AoC
every day, and I'm backlogged on work. So I'll have to give it a miss for now.

